# U.S. Snowboarding Dominates 2007



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet...What else would you expect.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Oh to be 18 again!!


damnit! 

10 billion charac


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

What is up with these threads that are like 4-5 months just being resereted out of nowhere.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Idk...just thought it was a kool thread so I commented on it. lol


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

OH JESUS TAP DANCING CHRIST. WHO SAID YOU COULD DO THAT!!!!!!!! HUH HUH WHO WHO WHOOOOOOO      Ha ha just kidding. There was like was just like three or four of them that just all popped up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

i think its funny how americans always bragged about being the best basketball players, and now we are not. im sure the same will happen to snowboarding.


----------

